# Ungrowing chicken



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

My chicken broiler is now a 5 weeks old but still look like a 2 weeks old. What should i do?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What are you feeding it?


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Im from philippines. We feed it called "BFC" it is a popular food for chickens here in philippines.What should i feed to my chicken?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

leghorners2016 said:


> My chicken broiler is now a 5 weeks old but still look like a 2 weeks old. What should i do?


Cull it and eat it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How absolutely sure are you that it is a broiler? We've seen mistakes here in the states with mixing up chick breeds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would treat him for a chronic low amount of cocci that is preventing digestion but is not showing symptoms. Also, make the little guy some wet mash (mush) because it might really jump start his appetite. Make the mush using medicated water.


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for all your help.


----------

